
Contad: SVG + CSS3 craziness - AaronO
http://www.freeger.com/projects/contextad/
======
MDCore
So I started writing something about how we were supposed to get away from the
awfulness of flash, and it's stupidities like long loading screens, with CSS3
and HTML5. But I viewed the source and this _is_ flash. Well the loading
screen is. You see it's currently downloaded 4Mb across 2 .swf files and it's
only about... a third of the way through, although it's hard to tell on the
"fill in the word" progress bar.

My third-world 2Mbit internet connection doesn't seem to be up to scratch. At
least my web browser is if the browser checking code has already run. This is
like c2001 except then we did "if (ie) {} else if (ns) { }"

I hate to complain without actually having seen the subject matter, but flash,
loading screens and "if (chrome) else { fail }" is harking back to a bad past.

Edit: I think the download died at just under 5 Mb. I guess my 2Mb internet
really isn't up to scratch.

------
markdown
Here's a native (non-flash) version that supposedly also works in Firefox and
Safari

[http://dabblet.com/gist/6046779](http://dabblet.com/gist/6046779)

Made by Verou:
[https://twitter.com/LeaVerou/status/358726425454444545](https://twitter.com/LeaVerou/status/358726425454444545)

~~~
merlincorey
Thank you, I was really disappointed to be told I could only find out what I
was looking at if I installed chrome.

~~~
lingben
a message like that is a tipoff that what you're seeing was made by amateurs,
just be thankful they gave you the warning and move on to things worth your
time

~~~
markdown
I feel that's unfair. It's a demo.

It's like complaining that someone built a proof-of-concept app and only made
it work on a Mac.

Now if it had been a production website that only worked in one browser,
_then_ you'd be right.

------
synchronise
I strongly contest that Chrome is the 'world's best browser'.

~~~
nine_k
^W

"Only in [browser name]" is so 1997.

~~~
Cthulhu_
yeah, going back to that now. HTML5 fanciness has replaced animated .gifs,
too. And modal dialogs have replaced popups.

[rant]seriously, why do a third of the sites linked to HN open up with a
meaningless modal dialog / popup asking me to join a mailing list or fill in a
survey. I'd fill in a survey if you'd actually let me visit your site to see
what the survey questions are about![/rant]

------
ancarda
>This site is running only on the world's best browser

Wow. Why don't people use feature detection or something? I don't understand
the rise in vendor locking websites to Chrome.

I think we should just outright abolish the user-agent.

~~~
Cthulhu_
User-agents can be abolished once all browsers are created equal; same HTML
standards support, same performance. Pretty sure it only works in Chrome
because it has good support for the latest HTML technologies, good
performance, and good developer tools.

~~~
pornel
We have feature detection for this.

And the site _doesn 't_ work for me in Chrome Canary (that supports everything
that stable Chrome does and more).

Author of that site is just a troll/fanboy or incompetent at using latest web
standards.

------
51Cards
Loaded it in Firefox and was told I needed to download Chrome.

Loaded it in Chrome and was told I needed to download... Chrome.

Guess my Chrome isn't bling enough.

~~~
Flavius
That's because when you load it in Firefox it will redirect you to another
URL. Then you copy/paste that in Chrome and you see the same message. I hate
when websites do this...

------
pallandt
Quite funny. I attempted to load this in Chrome and I still get 'This site is
running only on the world's best browser' with a link to download, ironically,
Chrome.

------
rjett0
It's like the old, only works in IE days!

------
mtct
> This site is running only on the world's best browser

Not worth my time

------
sinkasapa
Runs horribly on the world's real best browser.

------
feniv
Took a while to load but it scroll surprisingly smoothly. The sign-up button
takes me to a wikipedia page about contextual advertising. Is that
intentional?

And for those who can't view the project, try the post about it (from their
homepage) :
[http://www.freeger.com/project.php?projectid=174](http://www.freeger.com/project.php?projectid=174)

------
bwy
Agree with comments above- doesn't even run in my Chrome, Ubuntu 12.04

------
mynameisvlad
I don't understand how the number of people who viewed this yesterday goes up.
Shouldn't that be a fixed metric? If it's just a demo, maybe some better
number to demo would be better.

------
PedroBatista
"This site is running only on the world's best browser", the new "Well it runs
fine on my computer so...".

Other than that, nice piece of work!

~~~
madhusudancs
> "Well it runs fine on my computer so...".

You mean this?
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/o9wb9k0bbqfc2bw/IMG_20130718_17103...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/o9wb9k0bbqfc2bw/IMG_20130718_171033.jpg)

------
GhotiFish
hmm. Amazing what the front page can do for a story, even if that story
doesn't deserve it.

------
gotofritz
I don't really like it.

What irks is that it tells you "scroll down to proceed" but then you can't
scroll back up and control what's going on. Why not keep the page fixed and
have the content within in scrolling? You know, like in a video?

------
drawkbox
Looks like it was flash and then converted with Swiffy:
[https://www.google.com/doubleclick/studio/swiffy/](https://www.google.com/doubleclick/studio/swiffy/)

------
stesch
By the way: Top browsers in Germany [http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-DE-
monthly-201206-201306](http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-DE-
monthly-201206-201306)

------
Qantourisc
Sites that do autodetect and ban access on the result are BAD BAD BAD. You can
detect them and add a banner to inform the user the site might not work, and
even explain why.

Also bad is using flash to detect it!

------
snarkyturtle
Pretty amazing and perfect execution. Runs perfectly in OSX Chrome.

------
aaronz8
Runs fine in Arch Chrome... though Contad Presents (the first bit) is centered
based on window height. I didn't even see it until I made my Chrome window
wider.

------
lingben
why does chrome think the page is in Russian?

------
antonwinter
super cool design and website. only one gripe. it took over a minute to load.
not many people will wait.

------
qreesp
ok, background music that can not be turned off? WHY?

------
rrival
Echoes of gabocorp.

------
tossmeup
I want my bandwidth back. Two thumbs down. Boooo. BOOOOOOOOO! Good DAY sir.

